# Still trying to find best way to patch gap



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Pics might help tradercyn but if I understand you right, you have a space around the fan grill which is showing and nothing to attach drywall to?

If this is the case try this..see attached

You need to cut a hole a little larger than the hole you have now..not by much though..just enough to get under the grill surface.

Take a piece of drywall about 1"larger than the hole you cut all around. Trace the opening and mark it on the patch..then score the BACK of the patch and carefully peel off the drywall making sure that the paper is still intact..this will serve as your 'tape' for mudding. The hard part of the drywall patch should fit snug into the opening and the paper should wrap over the ceiling. Coat the inside of the patch and the loose paper with mud and press into place. Scrape the excess mud off of the ceiling area and let it dry..sand..and final coat


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, my attachment didn't work but try to google either California patch or Buffalo patch...there are lots of names for it but the technique is basically the same. No need to get to anal about it as it is only cosmetic.


----------



## tradercyn (May 5, 2010)

*Thanx*

Thank you, that sounds like the perfect solution. I want to avoid having to get up there in a few months because it cracked.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Or you go to one of the big boxes and get a decorative flange to fit beteen the fan base and the ceiling. I think you can a two-piece to slide on top of the fan base at the ceiling.
No mudding and no painting.

What caused the gap? Fan have any wobble?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe she said bathroom fan..... Be sure to caulk between the drywall mud/patch and the fan housing which will expand and contract differently causing a crack there.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I believe he said bathroom fan


Oops, right you are. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

At time I replace bath exhaust fans for customers and find there is no consistency between manufacturers, or even different models of the same manufacturer as far as size. I prefer the "California" patch (I never knew it had an official name though) method for this. It's just a trick I learned years ago from a drywall person. David


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't know if there is an official name for that patch. I do know it can work really well for some patches.


----------



## tradercyn (May 5, 2010)

Gary, Glad to see your reminder about dryer vents. When we moved in I could smell it needed to be done, had not ever been cleaned since dryer was installed. In addition to that it slows down dry time considerably and adds to that electric bill .

Also, for the record, I am no he, I am a she; hence tradercyn (Jill of all trades) :thumbup:.

~ Cindy


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

My apologies! I just didn't read it well enough. I was home from work sick on that day and I am over 60.........

Let us know how it turns out!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I had no idea op was a she either, and I am under 60. :laughing:

Not much though.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

canadaclub is on the right track with the suggestion of a "hot patch" (as it's known in these parts). I usually allow 1-1/4" of paper to overlap, 1" will work. The important thing to remember is to allow the patch to dry thoroughly before a second coat (overnight at least, if you're using regular ready-mix mud) or the patch will sag......


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe it is a southern thing. I usually call it hot patch too. Maybe hot mud makes it a hot patch?. Reg mud makes it a California patch?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

Care to give an update to us tradercyn?


----------

